# Rolling In the Litter Box



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

For the last month my almost 7 month old kitten rolls in the liter box right before he goes. He does this 90% of the time. He just goes in rolls around then gets up and does his business. I scoop out the stools every time he goes because they are not always really firm (He had pretty bad digestive problems when he was really young but is getting better). He doesn't do a great job in burying them so that is also the reason for scooping every time he goes. Especially so he doesn't roll in them later on. Gross. I am not sure how to deal with this. I don't want to yell at him as he may get to where he doesn't want to go in there. I have tried getting him out of the litter box as he is rolling but he goes right back in there and eventually goes. Do you have any suggestions? Thanks for your help.


----------



## purpleprincess22 (Jul 15, 2011)

One of my kittens has started lying/rolling in the dirtly litter box. I'm glad he likes the litter, but it grosses me out too. I try not to think about what I'm kissing! Not sure how to stop him though besides going to a litter he doesn't like as much (but now that both kittens are peeing/pooping in the litter box, I'm hesitant to change anything!).


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Both my cats like to roll in the litter box occasionally, especially if I've just filled it with clean litter. My girl Alkee rolls more than my boy Zuba, and she's white! If I'm there when she rolls, I tell her "NO" and lift her out of the box. If she goes right back it and does it again, I repeat. This hasn't discouraged her from using the box for peeing or pooping, and usually after the second reprimand she will get in and do her business. Then she gets praised "Good Girl!". It's a thing a lot of cats do. I used to have outdoor cats at one time, they loved to roll on our driveway, which was quite gritty. Maybe it's the feeling that gives them a back scratch? Most animals love to roll, including dogs and horses.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Sasha was really bad about taking naps in the litter box as a kittenm and I have never been able to figure out why. She eventually stopped on her own, but that didn't make it any less strange!


----------

